# Building the Maryland & Pennsylvania #30



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

OK so here's the most recent project ive been working on- i recently aquired an accucraft s-12 0-6-0 switcher that was in need of some work, so it became the "victim" of this project. THe locomotive i am going to be buildiing is a baldwin 0-6-0 build for the M&PA. it will not be an exact model, but rather be close enough for my liking- heres some pictures so far








\
Maryland and Pennsylvania 30 live steam by nate heffner, on Flickr

Maryland and Pennsylvania 30 live steam by nate heffner, on Flickr


Maryland and Pennsylvania 30 live steam by nate heffner, on Flickr


Maryland and Pennsylvania 30 live steam by nate heffner, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, sure got that loco stripped down. Nice work, keep us posted. LiG


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Maryland and Pennsylvania 30 live steam by nate heffner, on Flickr


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
Did you get a video of it pulling all those cars at Dan's? You should post it.
Noel


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

noel i got a video of it running but not with all the cars- i will try to post it


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a nice project Nate. Looking forward to seeing it finished. 

Don't know if you have thought of this or not, but you might want to consider moving the fuel tank out of the cab and putting a larger one in the tender to get longer runs. Just a thought. I found that with my S-12 the fuel tank in the cab gets so warm during a run that you have to wait a good long time for it to cool off before you can get a full fill on it for another run. 

Scott


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Moving the fuel tank to the tender also frees up cab space for servos if you want to go R/C.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No better way than to just do it. You learn as you go, even if you have to remake a part over and over. Nice work on the tender parts.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks! i designed the tender tank to fit the existing fuel tank in it- the cab is very crowded in this engine so it will be moved to the tender to free up some room


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i need to update some pictures- at this point the tender is completely done awaiting detail parts in the mail from Trackside


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Here are some Much more updated photos

M&P 30 by nate heffner, on Flickr


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Nate I know you are good at getting something done.
Look out TRS , Nate is on your tail LOL


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Coming along nicely, Nate. 
Good work, looking forward to following your progress as you move forward. 
Britt


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe ill see it at Cabin Fever? Looks great!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent progress Nate! I like your use of the functional cylinder blocks to make the slide valve steam chest of the Ma&Pa prototype. The tender came out fantastic.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

rbednarik said:


> Excellent progress Nate! I like your use of the functional cylinder blocks to make the slide valve steam chest of the Ma&Pa prototype. The tender came out fantastic.


Thanks Ryan! still need to make some cylinder head covers and some thin covers for the tops to hide the bolts


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

some updates.. im a long way behind but will post pics in order








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!
Nice brass work Nate.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Nate, that is really looking fantastic! Nice job with all those rivets too.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by nate heffner, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate: outstanding, keep up the good work. LiG


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate;

I just wanted to say that I am in awe at how much your skill level has advanced in just a few short years. I enjoy seeing young people discover the joys of this hobby. There is a bit of swimming upstream, as most of the other young people think trains are SOOoooooooooooo old fashioned.

I know the feeling first hand, but for me it was over fifty years ago. The funny thing is that when I went to my 55th high school class reunion this past August, my classmates were in awe of the fact that I still swam laps, I played in a steel drum band, and that I could run miniature live steam locomotives. It only took me 55 years to become one of the cool kids!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Good work Nick that tender looks very good indeed.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Very nice job Nate. I looked through the newer pictures you have posted on your Flickr as well. The tender alone is something to be very proud of, good job with the sheet metal work.


----------

